# Living in the Past



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yay, picked up my first time Residente Temporal card today – time to celebrate! While sharing a few cervezas I looked at the fine print on the card and saw that it was issued in May 2010 and expires in May 2011 

I assume I’m not the only one who will have the misfortune of having this happen to them (though wouldn’t surprise me if I was!) so when a card is issued I'd recommend doing what I should have done and taking a quick look at the dates before leaving INM.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this useful advice. I hope that INM will fix it for you without you having to jump through any flaming hoops.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks… one sensible thing I did do on an earlier visit was take a note of their email address from a sign on the wall, so I’ve dropped them a line. Will head back there if I don’t get a response within the next few days, but even if I do get a reply I’m resigned to the fact that it’s likely to be along the lines of “report to the INM office, be prepared for a two hour wait before you’re seen and wear appropriate clothing for flaming hoop jumping.”


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

buzzbar said:


> Thanks… one sensible thing I did do on an earlier visit was take a note of their email address from a sign on the wall, so I’ve dropped them a line. Will head back there if I don’t get a response within the next few days, but even if I do get a reply I’m resigned to the fact that it’s likely to be along the lines of “report to the INM office, be prepared for a two hour wait before you’re seen and wear appropriate clothing for flaming hoop jumping.”


 Email is a waste of time for something like this. You need to go to the office ASAP, you are going to have to anyway you look at it , so the sooner the easier it will be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM once made an error and gave me a card that was good for 18 months instead of 12. Guess what? I had to pay to change my status to correct the situation and have a card that would expire at the correct time of year, along with that of my wife, to avoid multiple trips to INM.

I would not be surprised if they fined you for having an expired card! SNAFU, as usual.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the warning! What's funniest is that Residente Temporal status didn't even officially exist during the time period of the card they gave you. The law was passed but didn't go into effect until November 2012.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> INM once made an error and gave me a card that was good for 18 months instead of 12. Guess what? I had to pay to change my status to correct the situation and have a card that would expire at the correct time of year, along with that of my wife, to avoid multiple trips to INM.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they fined you for having an expired card! SNAFU, as usual.


That´s not a fun thing to pay for.

I was sitting in the small wait room recently at the IMN office here, you can hear what the clerks and immigrants are saying at the stand up counter. A guy had misinformation, his name was backwards on his new card. They took his card, gave him another NUT number and letter and told him to check in 2 or 3 weeks to pick up his new card, sorry for the inconvenience. 

My friend here applied after having an inmigrado card for a couple of years, the ones that do not have an expiration date, and they told him he had to have a RT card for 2 years because he is married to a Mexican National. 

When he checked the rules he went back and they said, you can have a RP visa with no financials, sorry. This was around Jan. 1st. They never gave him his first $1000.00 pesos back, charged him that $1000.00 again and another $3650 for the RP application and he had already paid $4,600.00 for the 2 year RT application when getting fingerprinted.

2 weeks latter he got a letter from the INM office here [picked it up] that they had received his first $4,600 pesos with an explanation why he cancelled. He took the letter with an on line form from the SAT website for a refund to our SAT office. This was the end of Jan... He is still waiting for the refund.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

> They took his card, gave him another NUT number and letter and told him to check in 2 or 3 weeks to pick up his new card, sorry for the inconvenience.


Yep - you got it!! But I also had to fork out some pesos to provide them with another set of pix...... and I didn't actually get the 'sorry for the inconvenience' part...

Anyway, no more complaining from me....I'm just grateful that I've been granted the privilege to live in this wonderful country.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Yep - you got it!! But I also had to fork out some pesos to provide them with another set of pix...... and I didn't actually get the 'sorry for the inconvenience' part...
> 
> Anyway, no more complaining from me....I'm just grateful that I've been granted the privilege to live in this wonderful country.


I applaud your attitude!


----------

